# KOYKER 150 FEL bucket cyl rebuild ???????



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello Guy's, started 1710 and lifted loader to get hood opened-installed in-line heater in lower radiator hose, as I walked under bucket seen the right cylinder was leaking quite a bit from cylinder rod seal.

my humble question is are there any tricks or better kits to buy or tricks so I don't get it off and run into a problem, you can tell I have never re-built a cyl before.

it's a KOYKER 150 (1991) with 1.25" rod
and were to by kit's at????

Thank's as alway's


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

BigDog,

You can contact Koyker at www.koykermfg.com. 

Or you can get the parts you need at a local hydraulics shop, but you will have to take the parts you need with you so they can measure and match parts.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

" as I walked under bucket" 

Did I read this right BigDog1956 ??, as a safety precaution, don't get under a bucket or the loader boom unless you have this pig stied or even held by an endless chain block, I say this because I had a mate who decided to raise his loader boom to change a leaking hydraulic hose, problem was he undid the wrong hose and the boom came down and he got himself squashed above the hips and he passed.

I am not trying to be big daddy, you are new to tractor loaders, so you have to think of the consequences that may happen.

I will leave the cylinder kit question to others that are closer to you apart from you shouldn't have any problems with picking up the necessary seal kits from your area, you could Google hydraulic seal kits in Michigan and see what comes up, I am sure there would be more than one hydraulic replacement seal store in your town.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

harry16 said:


> BigDog,
> 
> You can contact Koyker at www.koykermfg.com.
> 
> Or you can get the parts you need at a local hydraulics shop, but you will have to take the parts you need with you so they can measure and match parts.


Thanks Harry, I think I need to order seal kit on line-don't think there is any shop's around me---U.P. MI---I'm gonna try KOYKER tomorrow. they are even on ebay I'm just not sure what I'm looking at when I see pic.
I wish I had a manual for loader, not sure how to remove cylinder (release hyd press) first, need to be told process in order...

Thanks Harry


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

FredM said:


> " as I walked under bucket"
> 
> Did I read this right BigDog1956 ??, as a safety precaution, don't get under a bucket or the loader boom unless you have this pig stied or even held by an endless chain block, I say this because I had a mate who decided to raise his loader boom to change a leaking hydraulic hose, problem was he undid the wrong hose and the boom came down and he got himself squashed above the hips and he passed.
> 
> ...


FRED M, knew I would get spanked for mentioning that, YOU are right from know on I will have a chain to hook to it and rafter for saftey, sorry about your friend (terrible) .

Hoping someone can give me steps in removing cylinder, I can't believe I would have to drain whole hyd system (just replaced fluid and filter) It's rt cylinder that tip's the bucket.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

BigDog1956 said:


> FRED M, knew I would get spanked for mentioning that, YOU are right from know on I will have a chain to hook to it and rafter for saftey, sorry about your friend (terrible) .
> Hoping someone can give me steps in removing cylinder, I can't believe I would have to drain whole hyd system (just replaced fluid and filter) It's rt cylinder that tip's the bucket.



ADDENDUM --- I just reread your post, is the cylinder that is leaking the crowd/dump cylinder, if this is the case so much easier, you will have to support the boom to be able to relieve the pressure on this ram, you could place the bucket in the dump position and go from there, you could place the bucket on the ground in the dump position long enough to remove the hoses and remove the faulty ram, --- as a safety precaution, I would try and chain the boom and support the boom with the bucket in the dump position with the cutting edge resting on the ground.

I will leave the following here just in case you have to do a lift cylinder at some time.

BigDog1956, simple as, do you have a solid 44 gallon drum on hand, you can use that to rest the bucket on, if no bucket, maybe some timber to make a small sty, you only need the bucket raised enough to be able to remove the ram,

To remove the ram after supporting, move the raise lever up and down to relieve the pressure, (motor off of course) undo the top and bottom hoses and wrap with rag to prevent the ingress of dirt etc., I am not sure about your cylinder, but the shaft seal end could have a screw in cap or bolted to the cylinder, unscrew/ unbolt the cap and pull out the rod and piston (oil everywhere) the piston should be held on with a large nut, undo this and remove the piston and the rest is easy, you will replace all the seals in the ram I imagine, there should be an "O" ring to seal the piston to the rod, make sure you replace this also,

Should the boss be screwed onto the end of the rod then this is simpler, you will be able to undo the boss and only replace the rod seals in the cap, let us know what you find.

when replacing seals and "O" rings I have always used Vaseline to lube the replacement seals and "O" rings, Vaseline is neutral and shouldn't contaminate the hydraulic fluid.

You don't have to drain the hydraulic system, you will only lose the oil in the cylinder and tie the 2 hydraulic hoses up so these don't drain.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

FredM said:


> ADDENDUM --- I just reread your post, is the cylinder that is leaking the crowd/dump cylinder, if this is the case so much easier, you will have to support the boom to be able to relieve the pressure on this ram, you could place the bucket in the dump position and go from there, you could place the bucket on the ground in the dump position long enough to remove the hoses and remove the faulty ram, --- as a safety precaution, I would try and chain the boom and support the boom with the bucket in the dump position with the cutting edge resting on the ground.
> 
> I will leave the following here just in case you have to do a lift cylinder at some time.
> 
> ...


FRED M--you are my hero, thanks so much, I just ordered a adjustable gland nut wrench and hope to get seal kit ordered today, again Thanks FRED, hopefully she comes apart and back together easy..........


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

BigDog1956 said:


> I wish I had a manual for loader, not sure how to remove cylinder (release hyd press) first, need to be told process in order...


Looks like a support brace for your loader. I stuck an arrow on your picture (yellow) It's hard to see.









I haven't read the manual, but have a look and see if this helps you out.

View attachment Koyker 150 FEL manual.pdf


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

pogobill said:


> Looks like a support brace for your loader. I stuck an arrow on your picture (yellow) It's hard to see.
> 
> View attachment 29837
> 
> ...


That manual should help BigDog1956 heaps pogobill, great help mate


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Looks like a support brace for your loader. I stuck an arrow on your picture (yellow) It's hard to see.
> 
> View attachment 29837
> 
> ...


pogobil Thank You I have found and ordered the right seal kit I think, thanks for link -----is there any issue with the support bracket on loader you point out?
I don't see it's involved in removeing cylinder at all?????? just wondered why you pointed support out?? Thanks...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey BigDog1956, no issue with the support bracket. Just thought it might be useful to support your loader when working on the cylinders. 
As mentioned by FredM, you should never put yourself under a raised bucket or boom without it being supported.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Hey BigDog1956, no issue with the support bracket. Just thought it might be useful to support your loader when working on the cylinders.
> As mentioned by FredM, you should never put yourself under a raised bucket or boom without it being supported.


you bet pogobill, I have seal kit ordered-will take a week to get it then I'll pull cylinder and give her a GO, hope I don't need to beg for help.....

OH-by the way that in-line coolant heater sure work's great, block is 100 deg in early morning.....


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Hey BigDog1956, no issue with the support bracket. Just thought it might be useful to support your loader when working on the cylinders.
> As mentioned by FredM, you should never put yourself under a raised bucket or boom without it being supported.


Hey pogobill, if you get a minute would you take a look at picture of bucket cylinder
it look's by pic that the GLAND just un-screws from clinder and pulls out, don't see any clip or retainer kinda ring, what do you think, does not show needing any wierd tool for rebuild?????

Thanks


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

FredM said:


> ADDENDUM --- I just reread your post, is the cylinder that is leaking the crowd/dump cylinder, if this is the case so much easier, you will have to support the boom to be able to relieve the pressure on this ram, you could place the bucket in the dump position and go from there, you could place the bucket on the ground in the dump position long enough to remove the hoses and remove the faulty ram, --- as a safety precaution, I would try and chain the boom and support the boom with the bucket in the dump position with the cutting edge resting on the ground.
> 
> I will leave the following here just in case you have to do a lift cylinder at some time.
> 
> ...


FredM---thanks partner, got the cylinder re-packed today, total piece of cake, went smooth, other than was tough getting the 2 scraper's streched over Gland nut, works smooth with no leak,,,,,,,,thank you again


----------

